
Sega Dreamcast at 20: the futuristic games console that came too soon - winterismute
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2018/nov/28/sega-dreamcast-at-20-futuristic-console
======
Koshkin
Dreamcast had a native web browser; you could buy a full-size keyboard as well
as a mouse for it; you could run NetBSD on it.

------
jdhn
I still love my Dreamcast despite the fact that it's almost old enough to
drink. Phantasy Star Online is still one of my most favorite games ever made,
and the amount of oddball games such as Toy Commander are second to none.
Sadly, the disc reader seems to be going, as it makes distressing noises when
loading.

------
http-teapot
I miss Power Stone :(

------
bfuller
Still have my dreamcast. Its become my favorite throwback console to play due
to being able to easily burn any game to a cdr and play it

~~~
AIX2ESXI
Yeah, self booting cdi images helped to contribute to the piracy issue, which
helped kill it faster.

~~~
jgalt212
Really? I was under the impression that the Dreamcast was cracked well after
its fate had been sealed by the marketplace.

~~~
thedaemon
I was too. The reason it lost was PSX had way way more games than DC.

------
samfisher83
It had the best version of MVC2. One of the best/crazy fighting games ever
made.

~~~
mikewhy
and NFL Blitz, at least in my opinion. The Dreamcast was very close to Sega's
arcade hardware at the time, providing many "arcade perfect" ports.

------
beamatronic
The US release date was 9.9.99

